# We're Seein' Reds at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
September 12, 2019

_Fishing Report_​*Chris Martin​*





​
Wednesday was spent fishing with guest Kelly Cox. Here are a couple shots of Kelly using her favorite gold spoon tipped with a chartreuse teaser skirt. We finally found a respectful trout session at high noon over shell with mixed sand and mud near deep water access. All trout and redfish were released so other anglers can later enjoy what we experienced. Best action was scored over trout-green water for trout. Meanwhile, the redfish were holding primarily in dirty water. Despite moderate southeast winds the south shoreline of Matagorda Island was unusually dirty. Keep Grinding! - Chris






​
*Weâ€™re Now Accepting Applications for Full-Time Fishing Guides​*





​
Just outside the town of Seadrift, Texas, inside the private gates of Swan Point Landing and Marina, is Bay Flats Lodge, providing outdoor enthusiasts a unique combination of luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, and spectacular professionally guided year-round fishing, and duck and deer hunting adventures. We are located along the middle Texas Gulf coast, overlooking the pristine waters of San Antonio Bay and back country lakes, where fun times and relaxation are a way of life. From the moment you arrive, youâ€™ll know that weâ€™ve been expecting you. We offer a meeting/conference room, seasoned veteran guides, and we can accommodate up to 56 guests. The lodge is spread across more than seven beautifully landscaped acres and natural-growing coastal oak trees.

Do you have all required Federal and State credentials, and are they all current and up to date?
- USCG OUPV (6-Pack) License
- American Red Cross First-Aid and CPR Card
- Active Membership/Participant in Random Drug and Alcohol Testing Program 
Management System or Consortium Program
- USCG Medical Certificate
- TP&WD Guide License
- Texas Saltwater Fishing License
- TWIC Card - Does NOT need to be current, but must have one.

You must also possess the following:
-	Good communication skills.
-	A strong work ethic.
-	A positive and service-oriented attitude.
-	Self-motivation.
-	A willingness and ability to work with people (customers).
-	Extraordinary good manners and an ability to be courteous at all times.
-	Ability to maintain a clean, neat appearance at all times.
*Click Here to Apply​**To arrange a meeting, please call TJ Christensen at (361) 746-0248*

_Join Us in Welcoming the Newest Member of the Bay Flats Team of Professional Guides​_*Capt. Rudy Briseno​*





​
Captain Rudy Briseno was born and raised fishing the waters of the Gulf Coast. He grew up fishing at his fatherâ€™s side and never stopped. When he isnâ€™t fishing, he enjoys shooting birds or spending time with his family. Living close to the water, he fishes every chance he has, rain or shine. His experience and intimate knowledge of fish migration patterns, bottom structure, and tide and moon phases allows him to locate fish consistently. After earning his captainâ€™s license, he worked independently before joining Bay Flats Lodge in Seadrift, TX. During that time, Captain Briseno built a base of repeat customers. He takes pride in his ability to put clients on fish regardless of their ability. He enjoys all types of saltwater fishing, whether itâ€™s fishing the flats, or wading the shorelines, using live bait or artificial lures.

Whether itâ€™s the first time youâ€™ve casted a line, or youâ€™re a seasoned angler, we invite you to join Captain Rudy for an exciting and unforgettable fishing trip catching flounder, bull reds, redfish, speckled trout, and much more! When you fish with Captain Rudy, he will provide you with quality rods and reels (spin casting or bait casting), all new tackle, live bait, or the latest artificial baits for your fishing trip. All you need to bring is your fishing license!

Come spend the day with Captain Rudy Briseno at Bay Flats Lodge. You will not regret it! FISH ON!

*2019-20 Winter Fishing Special​*Corporate retreats and team building events are a large part of what we do here at Bay Flats Lodge. Every month of the year we host groups from all over the country that come to invest in their clients and employees. While any time is a good time for team building or entertaining clients, the winter offers something special. Itâ€™s hard to beat time spent around a fire enjoying great appetizers, sharing stories from the dayâ€™s fishing, developing new relationships, or just relishing old ones. Thereâ€™s just something about cold air and good people that makes a wintertime outing stand out.

Bay Flats Lodge is offering special pricing to make your next corporate trip even easier during December and January. So, find the time this winter to make a trip to Bay Flats Lodge with the purpose of building relationships. Take advantage of great pricing, warm fires and cold air to make your next corporate event something special. â€" _*Randy Brown, Lodge Manager*_






​
The following conditions apply to the 2019-20 Winter Fishing Special:
â€¢	Live bait and Texas Hotel Tax costs not included.
â€¢	When rescheduling due to bad weather, we will allow you to reschedule your trip any time within the following 12-months.
â€¢	If you reschedule for any reason other than bad weather, you will be required to reschedule your trip for the period of Dec. 2020 thru Jan. 2021.

Equipment:
â€¢	Simms Chest-Wader Rentals + Boots are $35/day
â€¢	Simms Wading Boot Rentals (Boots Only) is $20/day
â€¢	If you plan to wade fish, please bring your own rods & reels. Rod and reel rental is $30 per day (we supply rods & reels when fishing from the boat).

*Concerns for Redfish Bay State Scientific Area​*_CCA - Texas​_Axis Midstream Holdings, LLC is proposing to construct a series of facilities and pipelines at several locations within San Patricio and Nueces Counties. A portion of the proposed project will transect Redfish Bay State Scientific Area (RBSSA) with the installation of a pipeline bundle consisting of two 42-inch pipelines, one 12-inch pipeline, one 6-inch pipeline and one 2-inch fiberoptic line. CCA Texas has submitted a letter to the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers voicing our concerns on impacts that the project would have on the regionâ€™s coastal resources.






​
While Axis Midstream proposes to install 4,250 feet of pipeline bundle across the RBSSA by using Horizontal Directional Drilling technology, some installation (across RBSSA) will require a 75-foot-wide open trench with temporary stockpiles of material placed on the adjacent bay bottom. An estimated 16.6 acres of seagrass, tidal flats, and other shallow-water aquatic resources would be directly affected by this activity.

*A Few Words from Randy Brown​*_Lodge Manager​_*Worth* - Determining worth is rarely an easy task. What is that used car really worth? How about the meal you had last night? Whatâ€™s it worth to have a home repair done by someone else rather than yourself. Whatâ€™s your time worth? You get the idea. Determining worth demands some thought and analysis.

Letâ€™s put the question of worth to team building. Whatâ€™s it worth to create better ties and relationships with your team at work? Or, whatâ€™s the worth of deepening ties with your customer? Is it even possible to put a dollar amount to these questions?

I canâ€™t answer those questions for you, but I can tell you there are many companies who think itâ€™s well worth the cost of coming to Bay Flats Lodge. Much of our business is companies building better relationships with their customers and employees. You might say you canâ€™t put a price on relationships.

Maybe itâ€™s time for you to make an investment in some relationships. Here at Bay Flats Lodge, weâ€™re all about making sure your investment has a return that makes it worthwhile.






​
*An Observation* - Here at Bay Flats Lodge we have two fire pits. These are popular places once the weather cools off. People circle around the fires drawn to the warmth and the glow of burning wood. We burn oak which is a popular wood and readily available here on the middle Texas coast. The oak we use is seasoned and burns at a moderate pace giving off a great deal of warmth. There are other woods we could use that all burn differently. Mesquite burns hot and fast popping and crackling as if it were trying to speak through all the noise it makes. A cottonwood tends to be wet no matter how long its seasoned and pours out more moisture, resins and gums than heat. There are more woods to be burned but you get the idea. You really donâ€™t know what a certain type of wood is made up of until its burned. The same is true of people. What we are made of is revealed in hard times. Losing a job, disease, burying a loved one or any number of other difficulties reveal our character. It is in hard times that we find out who we really are.

Its hurricane season and that means hard times for people. Right now itâ€™s the Bahamas and the eastern seaboard of America that is suffering. These hard times are revealing resilient people who are committed to their families and communities. We donâ€™t have a storm right now to reveal our character but we do have the opportunity to help. Letâ€™s make sure our character is revealed in the way we respond to those in need.

*Autumnâ€™s Evolution​*During the second half of September, fishing generally becomes a more comfortable situation for coastal anglers. Cooler nights and mornings take a front seat to that of the more recent hot months, and higher tides and greener water are often more the norm rather than the exception. The first mid-to-late September frontal passage that breaks the 90-100 degree summertime heat marks a transition into the upcoming fall months, and this means coastal anglers will soon be dealing with changes in weather conditions, as well as with changes in their approach to how they fish.

The approach of cooler days and nights will become steady as we begin experiencing minor cool fronts. As this cooling comes about, anglers who have previously found trout and reds above hard sand will soon need to begin focusing on mud and grass, mud and shell, or any combination thereof. This is because sand doesnâ€™t retain heat the way mud does. In its ability to absorb, retain, and release heat energy, mud acts as somewhat of an insulator of sorts for the fish during the colder periods of the year, and finding thick mud is not a hard thing to do, as itâ€™s commonly found in most parts of any of our bay systems. The challenge comes when trying to find mud thatâ€™s holding fish. The key to success is to find a muddy area thatâ€™s packed with baitfish, and favorite places for the baitfish are areas containing large amounts of grass â€" the mud supplies warmth, and the grass supplies cover.

As air and water temperatures begin slowly dropping this month and next, the fish will begin eating as much as possible to help carry them through the colder months ahead. Once this feeding pattern begins, the fall bite can become ferocious, as the fish are prepared to capture any source of food they can find. Some early places to start looking for this fall feeding phenomenon are along grassy shorelines placed against the open waters of the bay, places situated near natural water passages offering deeper water, and the many back lake areas out on Matagorda Island.

Even with the effects of northerly frontal systems, weâ€™ll still continue receiving southeasterly to easterly winds, which brings higher tides, which also pushes fish into places providing ample food and cover â€" places like the back lakes. These secluded lakes start greening this time of the year, and trout start busting mullet and shrimp at the waterâ€™s surface, making it a prime time to be throwing top water baits. Itâ€™s a huge opportunity to boost your confidence with artificial lures, and thereâ€™s no better way for you to hone your skills than by tossing top water baits at hungry trout and redfish.

*Share Your Bay Flats Memories​*
*Click Here to go to SmugMug​*​
Thereâ€™s nothing more special than you, our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Thatâ€™s why weâ€™ve put photos from your lodge visit out on our SmugMug page so you can show them off to the world. These photos, just like your visit, pull people together. Now you can showcase the memories of your visit with friends, family, customers, or co-workers in the way in which you wish for them to be seen. Bring the memories back to life!

*What Our Recent Guests Are Saying​*_Capt. Steve Boldt was our guide, and we really enjoyed fishing with him. Great fishing and great hospitality. A beautiful property with great amenities! - *Wally S. 9/11/19*

Great time - first time to be there and it wonâ€™t be my last! - *Brian P. 9/10/19*

The lodge staff was friendly, friendly, friendly! Hard to improve on the best! - *Karen H. 9/10/19*

Capt, Stephen Boriskie was very determined to make sure we caught fish, and we had a great 2nd day of fishing! The facility is pristine! Your staff is over the top - really well trained and genuinely interested in making sure everything is going well for guests! Patsy and Little were especially kind and thoughtful! We have our own bay house and boat in Port O'Connor, but we would definitely consider coming to Bay Flats as a break from all the responsibility of doing it ourselves! - *Marietta S. 9/10/19*

Hospitality was very professional and welcoming. The appetizers are full of flavor and spices, and the pork-chops are amazing! The breakfast is very fulfilling, and the lunch sandwiches with the croissant were amazing! The Reef house is very nice, very spacious, and is a very nice property - well kept! Overall, there is very little I would change - it's a great place with great people. Looking forward to the next trip! - *Shawn J. 9/9/19*_

*Seven-Day Weather Forecast​**Thursday 20 % Precip.*
A mix of clouds and sun. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 20 % Precip.*
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 94F. NNE winds shifting to SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip.*
Mostly sunny skies. High 93F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Sunday 20 % Precip.*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High near 90F. Winds ENE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Monday 30 % Precip.*
Widely scattered showers or a thunderstorm early. Then partly cloudy. High near 90F. Winds ENE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Tuesday 40 % Precip.*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Wednesday 40 % Precip.*
Partly to mostly cloudy skies with scattered thunderstorms in the morning. High near 90F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 40%.
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 86.0 degrees
Seadrift 87.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 87.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes *
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl
Copeland Duck Calls
Reaction Strike Lures
Swan Point Landing
Jecoâ€™s Marine & Tackle






​


----------

